# أرجو المساعدة في الترانزستور



## حسام151275 (26 فبراير 2011)

هل يوجد بديل الترانزستور tip3055
NF/S-L 100V 15A 9W >3Mhz
لاني لم اجد نفس المواصفات
احتاجة في دائرة اضائه لمبه 40wببطاريه 12 فولت
قال لي البائع ان BD243C يعتبر بديل مطابق له
و لكن BD243 و a , b , c يمكن استعمالهم حيث يبدأ جهد التشغيل لهم من 55 فولت و 6 أمبير بينما تعمل الدائرة على 12 فولت و التيار حوالي 2 أمبير
فارجو منكم المساعدة في البديل


----------



## حسام151275 (26 فبراير 2011)

هذا مخطط الدائرة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (26 فبراير 2011)

Tip3055=2n3055=mje3055
ان لم تجده استخدم
2n3773


----------



## حسام151275 (26 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك م/ماجد عباس محمد
رب هب لى حكما والحقنى بالصالحين واجعل لى لسان صدق فى الاخرين واجعلنى من ورثة جنة النعيم


----------



## حسام151275 (28 فبراير 2011)

اخي الفاضل بارك الله فيك ارجو المساعدة عند التطبيق وجد صعوبه في ربط الاسلاك 
ممكن شرح من فضلك اين يربط طرفي السلك 58 لفة 
واين يربط طرفي السلك13 لفة 
واين يربط طرفي السلك450 لفة
ومخرخ الاضائه يكون اي سلك
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (28 فبراير 2011)

حسام151275 قال:


> اخي الفاضل بارك الله فيك ارجو المساعدة عند التطبيق وجد صعوبه في ربط الاسلاك
> ممكن شرح من فضلك اين يربط طرفي السلك 58 لفة


طرف لمجمع الترانزيستور و الآخر على 12 فولت


> واين يربط طرفي السلك13 لفة


كما بالرسم بين القاعدة وباقى الدائرة


> واين يربط طرفي السلك450 لفة
> ومخرخ الاضائه يكون اي سلك
> وجزاكم الله كل خير


على اللمبات الموصلة على التوالى كما بالرسم


----------



## حسام151275 (28 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الفاضل


----------



## حسام151275 (28 فبراير 2011)

واخيرا بعد جهد وتعب انجزت الدائرة
وكانت المفاجئه عندما تم توصيل الدائرة بالبطاريه 12v 
انفجر 100u 16v electrolytic
بصوت عالي ولا اعرف ما هو السبب


----------



## rashdahmadrashd (10 ديسمبر 2012)

ىى


----------



## hussien95 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

أخي الكريم البديل هو tip35 أو2n3055 كما ذكر الأخ ماجد وبالنسبة للدائرة أنا عرفتها من ذكرك لعدد لفات المحول هذه الدائرة هي دائرة تشغيل نيون على بطارية 12فولت أليس هذا صحيح أخي أنا مطبق هذه الدائرة ولكن بصراحة لم تعجبني لأنها تسحب كهرباء كثيرا لذلك أنصحك باستخدام هذه الدائرة فهي ذات كفائة عالية وأقتصادية بالكهرباء ولكن قدرتها لحدود20 واط ولكن الأيجابي هو انها تعمل على جهدين 6فولت أو 12فولت ملاحظة:لأستخدامها على جهد6فولت أستبدل الترانزستور bd243 بترانزستورd882
Fluorescent Lamp Inverter


----------



## hussien95 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

ولكن اذا أردت تطبيق هذه الدائرة فيجب ملاحظ أن جميع الملفات 13لفة و58لفةو450لفة ملفوفة على أصبع فرايت مثل الذي في الراديوهات القديمة وبالنسبة لترتيب اللف وسمك السلك :
أولا تلف58لفة قطر السلك 0.6مم أو 6ديزيم
ثانيا تلف13لفة قطر السلك0.3مم أو 3ديزيم
ثالثا 450 لفة مقسمة على ثلاث أقسام سماكة السلك 0.3مم أو 3ديزيم يعني تلف 150لفة بعدها150 لفة بعدها 150لفة وتكون الدائرة جاهزة وبالتوفيق
ملاحظة:يجب لف الاسلاك بالأتجاه نفسه يعني الملفات كلها أما تلف الى جهة اليمين أو تلف الى جهة اليسار لامشكلة ولكن المهم أن تلف بنفس الأتجاه يعني لايجوز لف58لفة باتجاه اليمين ثم لف13لفو باتجاه اليسار لأن هكذا لن تعمل الدائرة


----------

